# Absolute Beginner



## Jim Panse (10. Feb 2005)

Hi Forum,

könnt ihr mir mal kurz auf die Sprünge helfen?

Ich wollte ein Applet kreieren, dass als interaktive Lernhilfe benutzt werden kann. Zunächst bräuchte ich nur einen Button, (oder zwei) mit denen man die Animation steuern kann.

Die Animation selber sollte am Anfang relativ simpel sein und nur aus Bildern bestehen, die nacheinander gezeigt werden. Dürfte eigentlich nicht so schwierig sein.

Da ich ein wenig raus bin, weiss ich nicht mehr genau, wie die Listener aussehen, welchen Canvas, Frame, etc. man benutzt und wahrscheinlich die ein oder andere Kleinigkeit auch nicht mehr. ; )

Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir ein wenig unter die Arme greift! 

Danke!


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Feb 2005)

Gerne. Aber was hast Du denn schon? Ich weiß gar nicht, wo ich nun ansetzen soll.


----------



## Jim Panse (11. Feb 2005)

Danke!

Was ich bisher habe, ist nicht sehr erwähnenswert:




```
public class PictureInteraction extends Applet {


public void paint(Graphics g) {


		Image image = getImage(getCodeBase(), "images/Picture1.png");


 		g.drawImage(image,0,0,this);

    }
}
```

Naja, wie Du siehst, fehlt eigentlich noch alles... ; )

_[Edit by Beni: bitte benutz die Codetags]_


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Feb 2005)

Wenn Du in einem Applet mit Bildern arbeiten möchtest, empfehle ich Dir den Einsatz von java.awt.MediaTracker.
Die Bilder kannst Du dann direkt (auch in schneller Folge) auf die Appletfläche zeichnen.
Um das zu klären, musst Du schon mehr über Dein Vorhaben erzählen.


----------



## Jim Panse (11. Feb 2005)

Alsooo.... 

wie schon gesagt:

Das Applet sollte eigentlich sowas sein wie eine kleine Diashow. Ein Button für Vorwärts, einer für zurück.

Ich nehme mal an, dass ich dazu am besten einen Thread baue, der in der Init Funktion die Bilder in ne Liste lädt (TList?). Naja, dann muss ich noch zwei Buttons in nen Canvas zeichnen. Da war doch was mit Borderlayout und so... 

Naja und wie war das noch mit den Events? Die müssen auch irgendwo abgefangen werden, dann wird das Bildchen gewechselt und ein repaint angestossen.

Das Applet soll im Prinzip sowas wie ne kleine Bildergeschichte darstellen.

Wie es ungefähr geht, glaube ich zu wissen. Denke ich liege nicht sooo falsch... ; )

Aber, wie die Funktionen und so weiter heissen, wo man die Buttons einbaut, den Listener etc... das ist halt zu lange her.

Wäre nett, wenn Du mir da weiter helfen kannst!

Danke!


----------



## Jim Panse (14. Feb 2005)

Keiner ne Idee?   :cry:


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Feb 2005)

Doch sicher, aber ich werde Dir hier kein komplettes Programm liefern.
Frage nach konkreten Dingen, woher soll ich wissen, wo ich ansetzen soll. Und etwas selbst bemühen musst Du Dich schon.


----------

